# It's Demo Time



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool scene, nice work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good, :thumbsup: you could use a front end loader in the scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

You're building is gone...  Looks Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's cool. I like the soot (?) on the right side of the building, making it look like there had been a fire, maybe?

Scenes like this really bring the viewer down to scale, into the action. Nicely done!

TJ


----------

